# Fertilizing through irrigation system?



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Is this something relatively simple to add to an irrigation system?


----------



## icepickjazz (Apr 8, 2018)

Are you referring to something like ez-flow? This has caught my eye and wonder how effective they are and how effective they would be at augmenting standard fertilization program.

Would you envision this to be a total replacement for other fertilization techniques? With fertigation, the liquids are only feeding the plant through plant uptake whereas granulars are feeding the soil. If there is a major soil remediation required, the fertigation would not be able to adjust at the typical rates required?

Some of the liquid supplements Iron, Humic, etc, seem interesting and easier to apply than backpack or other sprayer methods.

Have you seen this installation video?


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

icepickjazz said:


> Are you referring to something like ez-flow? This has caught my eye and wonder how effective they are and how effective they would be at augmenting standard fertilization program.
> 
> Would you envision this to be a total replacement for other fertilization techniques? With fertigation, the liquids are only feeding the plant through plant uptake whereas granulars are feeding the soil. If there is a major soil remediation required, the fertigation would not be able to adjust at the typical rates required?
> 
> ...


Yes something like that would be great. I wouldn't see it as a total replacement, but having another avenue to deliver nutrients to the plant would be pretty dern cool! I honestly don't know enough to know how it would compare to granular feeding. But yes, doing iron and humic would be a bonus. I haven't seen that video before but it looks to be very informative.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I suspect the most expensive part of fertigation is safety. Install a true Reduced Pressure Zone Backflow Preventer and don't skimp on quality. Avoid the slightest chance of chemicals being introduced backwards into your home drinking water system (or well water, etc.).

I'm not doing fertigation yet, but to prepare I installed the Zurn Wilkins 1" 375XL RPZ unit. It's relatively affordable with a clever middle section you can just remove and take indoors each Winter. The unit typically costs $220 to $260 while just the middle section is about $120 if you need to replace it. It's cheaper and easier than rebuilding an entire unit. Be aware that the prices for these things is all over the place (up to $350 is getting outrageous).


----------

